
Ask HN: Search engine for blogs? - otp124
I&#x27;m interested in getting search results from only blogs. Is there a search engine for blogs, or a clever Google method to perform this?
======
alrs
There was.

[https://searchengineland.com/rip-technorati-blog-search-
rank...](https://searchengineland.com/rip-technorati-blog-search-rankings-
popular-blog-tools-sunset-195186)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20040727005046/http://www.techno...](https://web.archive.org/web/20040727005046/http://www.technorati.com)

